# Foster Application Sent!!!



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

I decided to foster for the next year until I'm ready for my puppy! I just finished my application, wish me luck!!!!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

How exciting!! Good luck!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*MudE*

MudE

Wishing you luck-sure you'll do well. Fosters are NEEDED SO MUCH!! You will be saving lives!!

Do you have a Golden now? How Old?


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

Congratulations on your decision to foster....Wishing you the best of luck that everything gets approved.


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

Fostering rescues or service puppies.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Sounds great...congratulations. Is there a particular dog you're trying to foster?


Pete


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

That's fantastic, looking forward to your update.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Congrats!! It's a wonderful experience...and addicting...consider yourself warned


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Good Luck !!


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

Karen519 said:


> MudE
> 
> Wishing you luck-sure you'll do well. Fosters are NEEDED SO MUCH!! You will be saving lives!!
> 
> Do you have a Golden now? How Old?


I have a golden now, she will be 3 in April. I also have a cat who is 14/15 years old. I had decided to put a hold fostering because my cat is older. However, since he is very dog savy I thought that I would apply but made sure it was noted in my foster application. I've been volunteering at the local humane society as well. 

I had a HUGE itch to get a puppy lately but after much consideration I decided that its not the best time for a puppy. I still plan on getting a puppy but decided to wait for another year (or two)  In the meantime, I thought why not see if I am a good candiate to foster. 



Millie'sMom said:


> Fostering rescues or service puppies.


 Fostering rescues. As you know I’ve been in puppy hunt mode but I took some time to think and decided to stick to my original plan and wait a year (or two) before I welcome a puppy. In the meantime, I thought I would prep myself and Chloe for having another dog in the house. I hope I am a good candidate but of course my older cat is a concern. My fingers are crossed!




FeatherRiverSam said:


> Sounds great...congratulations. Is there a particular dog you're trying to foster?
> 
> Pete


Thank you! No, there isnt a dog I was hoping to foster. I look at some of the rescue sites and I want to say "I'll take them all!" lol. 



CAROLINA MOM said:


> That's fantastic, looking forward to your update.


Thank you! My fingers are crossed  



Ranger said:


> Congrats!! It's a wonderful experience...and addicting...consider yourself warned


Thanks!! Im really excited and nervous at the same time. I hope it works out!


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

Rob's GRs said:


> Good Luck !!


Thank you!!  



wd9t said:


> Congratulations on your decision to foster....Wishing you the best of luck that everything gets approved.


Thank you me too!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mudepawz*

Mudepawz

I wish you the best of luck to be approved as a foster and it's good you noted your elderly cat. Don't be nervous about it-the rescue will be so grateful to have you, and I'm sure there will be dogs that a really good with cats.


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

Karen519 said:


> Mudepawz
> 
> I wish you the best of luck to be approved as a foster and it's good you noted your elderly cat. Don't be nervous about it-the rescue will be so grateful to have you, and I'm sure there will be dogs that a really good with cats.


Thank you!!


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

Best wishes! I fostered German Shorthairs when we lived in LA years ago....such a rewarding experience! It's hard though, not falling in love either and wanting to keep them all! I cried like a baby each and every time they went to their new homes! I knew where each of them were going and did no less than 4 home visits. I was happy to find each and every dog the perfect home. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Bless you for opening your heart and home to the possibility of fostering. Hope it works out for you.


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

MominGermany said:


> Best wishes! I fostered German Shorthairs when we lived in LA years ago....such a rewarding experience! It's hard though, not falling in love either and wanting to keep them all! I cried like a baby each and every time they went to their new homes! I knew where each of them were going and did no less than 4 home visits. I was happy to find each and every dog the perfect home.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you!! I know that I will cry every time I have a foster leave. I think I will swing by Costco and buy a club pack of tissues lol! 



Charliethree said:


> Bless you for opening your heart and home to the possibility of fostering. Hope it works out for you.


Thank you! I hope so as well.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

That's wonderful! I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

MercyMom said:


> That's wonderful! I wish you the best of luck!


Thank you!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*MudE*

MudE

I think you will make a wonderful foster!!


----------



## dgmama (Nov 29, 2012)

Good for you!! If my boy's training didn't consume so much of my time I would definitely foster. I love people like you! :dblthumb2


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

Karen519 said:


> MudE
> 
> I think you will make a wonderful foster!!


Thank you Karen, I hope so  



fluffygoldens said:


> Good for you!! If my boy's training didn't consume so much of my time I would definitely foster. I love people like you! :dblthumb2


Thank you!!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Congrats! I would love to foster but I can't trust myself that much


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

Bentleysmom said:


> Congrats! I would love to foster but I can't trust myself that much


Hahaha I worry that I will become a failed foster too.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

mudEpawz said:


> Hahaha I worry that I will become a failed foster too.


 
It is so worth the 'risk'!


----------



## tania (Dec 22, 2011)

That's amazing!! : o )

I too wish to foster one day. Let us updated at some point about your experience. My main question would probably be: would you feel too attached to the foster cutie and suffer to much when it is time to let him/her go? 

: o )


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

It is hard!!! I really needed my husband to step in and say, we are providing a means for the dog, but reasonably, we can't have ten! The first is definitely the hardest! Find outside assistance, kennels, vets, etc to help.we had a vet who gave us discounts on treatments, and a kennel for a couple of dogs that we could not bring into the home, especially once I found out I was pregnant! I had a case of 5 show dogs that were in such terrible condition. The owner had been sent to jail on some non violent charges, but his well to do parents kept the dogs and let them live in filth. They all were covered head to toe in ticks, mange, and 3 of them were HW positive. I couldn't do the bathing medication, so the kennel I worked with helped me out there. 2 of the dogs didn't make it. The oldest and the female in the group, she had been butchered in a spay procedure, poor girl. So many horror stories, I don't know how some people sleep at night, I really don't!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

Charliethree said:


> It is so worth the 'risk'!


I agree!! I got an email from the foster volunteer this weekend. They will be calling me on monday to have a phone interview!!! :crossfing



tania said:


> That's amazing!! : o )
> 
> I too wish to foster one day. Let us updated at some point about your experience. My main question would probably be: would you feel too attached to the foster cutie and suffer to much when it is time to let him/her go?
> 
> : o )


Thanks! You know I had the same concerns. Some great members from the forum explain that you do fall in love with them and it does hurt to let them go but you were a great beginning to a wonderful life. By fostering you get to help so many dogs in need. Im going to have to keep telling myself that everytime I watch a dog find its new home. I will def keep you posted on my foster adventure!! 



MominGermany said:


> It is hard!!! I really needed my husband to step in and say, we are providing a means for the dog, but reasonably, we can't have ten! The first is definitely the hardest! Find outside assistance, kennels, vets, etc to help.we had a vet who gave us discounts on treatments, and a kennel for a couple of dogs that we could not bring into the home, especially once I found out I was pregnant! I had a case of 5 show dogs that were in such terrible condition. The owner had been sent to jail on some non violent charges, but his well to do parents kept the dogs and let them live in filth. Tlhey all were covered head to toe in ticks, mange, and 3 of them were HW positive. I couldn't do the bathing medication, so the kennel I worked with helped me out there. 2 of the dogs didn't make it. The oldest and the female in the group, she had been butchered in a spay procedure, poor girl. So many horror stories, I don't know how some people sleep at night, I realy don't!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Thank you for fostering!!  
I agree, letting go is going to be the hardest part. I think I would feel better if the new families could keep me posted on the dog progress.


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

mudEpawz said:


> I agree!! I got an email from the foster volunteer this weekend. They will be calling me on monday to have a phone interview!!! :crossfing
> 
> 
> 
> I think I would feel better if the new families could keep me posted on the dog progress.


Keep us posted! So exciting to be a part of something sooooo very worthwhile! =) 

Yes, I've kept in touch with all the new homes...I was super picky for my pups, but each of them had such special qualities, I wanted only the best! =)




Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*MudE*

MudE

Please keep us posted every step of the wayl I am really excited for you!
Just be yourself!!


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

Karen519 said:


> MudE
> 
> Please keep us posted every step of the wayl I am really excited for you!
> Just be yourself!!


Thanks Karen, Im excited too!


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

Well... I had my telephone interview today. I think the call could have been better... 

They seemed to like me but they did have some concerns: 

They didnt like the fact that I am young (27 years) and that I live by myself. So I would 2 dogs to deal with on my own.

They didn't like the fact that I sometimes have to leave my dog longer then 4 hours (sometimes I work 6-8 hours but I always come home on my lunch to let her out).

They thought my older cat might be an issue (truthfully so am I) 

They didnt like that my fence is older and only 4 foot. 

So, I dont know if I will be a good candadite to foster. My fingers are crossed.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm really surprised at some of things you have mentioned that you feel the Group didn't like. 

I was approved for adoption through a GR Rescue and I also use to help them. I have a 4ft. fence, my group required either a 4ft or 6 ft fence. 

Many of the volunteers and Fosters we had worked full time, some were College Students several years younger than you.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

I can see where a rescue would be concerned about a 4 ft fence particularly with a younger dog. It wouldn't take much for a young dog to go over a fence that height. And a young dog around a senior cat might present problems as well.

The amount of time you would be home with the dogs would also be a question with some concern. And finally how your dog would get along with the foster would be pretty high on the list.

The age question I don't understand at all?

One way you might look at this is what questions would you ask of somebody you were considering to adopt your dog out to? Of course I know you'd never, ever consider doing something like that, adopting your dog out, but looking at it from this perspective might give you a better insight.

I would think working at the rescue facility, prior to fostering, would make a huge difference. This way they get a chance to know you and develop some trust in you. You might also refer them to this board to see what a loving, responsible, caring person you are.

I would also think you'd be the perfect home for a senior dog. They'd be crazy not to take advantage of your offer in some way.

I hope this works out for you.

Pete


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I'm really surprised at some of things you have mentioned that you feel the Group didn't like.
> 
> I was approved for adoption through a GR Rescue and I also use to help them. I have a 4ft. fence, my group required either a 4ft or 6 ft fence.
> 
> Many of the volunteers and Fosters we had worked full time, some were College Students several years younger than you.


To be honest, I was shocked by their comments as well. I thought my biggest obstacle was having an elderly cat. I applied through a local general rescue program. I will also apply to GR rescue and maybe another rescue in a close by town. 

From what I understand, their concern with me being so young is that they assumed I like to socialize, which I tried to explain that I am homebody and enjoy hiking and being active vs. bars and partying. 

They said that its their philosophy that no dog be left longer then 4 hours a day. I told them that I am close to work and I do come home to let Chloe out to pee. They weren't happy with that answer. They told me that the 20-30 mins I have at home is not enough time. 

I think the Rescue is doing the best they can to find suitable homes for their foster doggies. So my comments are not a reflection on their rescue just expressing my disappointment. 




FeatherRiverSam said:


> I can see where a rescue would be concerned about a 4 ft fence particularly with a younger dog. It wouldn't take much for a young dog to go over a fence that height. And a young dog around a senior cat might present problems as well.
> 
> The amount of time you would be home with the dogs would also be a question with some concern. And finally how your dog would get along with the foster would be pretty high on the list.
> 
> ...


Thanks Pete. I think they are doing the best they can do... and every organization is different. So if it doesnt work out with this one, I will try another one. 

I was surprised that my 4 foot fence was a concern. I guess it makes sense if I foster a jumper. Chloe is very mellow and just like to lounge outside and has never expressed any interest in jumping or trying to escape. It is older and the small holes from erosian have been patched up. 

My biggest concern was my poor old, fat cat and of course that the foster get along with Chloe. 

From what I understand, their concern with me being so young is that they assumed I like to be young and go out and party. They want to make sure I wouldnt leave the dogs or have parties at my house. I like to be active, not hung over and I tried to explain that.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

I went to look at a golden rescue the other day...she was seven years old and because she had just been treated for heart worm I was unable to see her.

I was told by the director that she was a wonderful dog that got along with other dogs, people and kids wonderfully. They found her tied to a post in the middle of a field.

He went on to say that this old girl was a jumper. They had her out in one of their yards enclosed with a ten foot cyclone fence. Someone was walking their dog outside the enclosure and she went right over the fence to play with this other dog.

Like you I've got a 4 ft fence around the front of my property and 5 ft on the back side. There's no way I could have taken this dog...I'm she she'd gone right over the fence with Woody right behind her.

With your approach I'm sure you'll get your foster...but I think you're going to have very tough time giving it up. We need more people like you...again good luck.

Pete


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> I went to look at a golden rescue the other day...she was seven years old and because she had just been treated for heart worm I was unable to see her.
> 
> I was told by the director that she was a wonderful dog that got along with other dogs, people and kids wonderfully. They found her tied to a post in the middle of a field.
> 
> ...


Thanks Pete. Are you looking for a buddy for Woody?


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

I wish I could answer yes to that question, I'd love to have two goldens. But with my current set up and what I do a second dog just wouldn't work.

This rescue is an all breed rescue...it's where I got Woody. They very rarely have goldens available, Woody never even made it to their website. When I saw her picture I just wanted to go down and see her and give her a comforting scratch behind the ears. They had already had several calls from interested people...she won't be there long.

Pete


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

mudEpawz said:


> Well... I had my telephone interview today. I think the call could have been better...
> 
> They seemed to like me but they did have some concerns:
> 
> ...


If they're concerned about a fence, I can understand. But saying you're too young? Seriously? You'd be eligible to adopt a human baby--no one would say you're too young! Oh well. I'm glad you're trying, and I hope it all works out. It does sound like an older dog, non-jumper might be best.


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> I wish I could answer yes to that question, I'd love to have two goldens. But with my current set up and what I do a second dog just wouldn't work.
> 
> This rescue is an all breed rescue...it's where I got Woody. They very rarely have goldens available, Woody never even made it to their website. When I saw her picture I just wanted to go down and see her and give her a comforting scratch behind the ears. They had already had several calls from interested people...she won't be there long.
> 
> Pete


Im glad she will find a forever home 



OutWest said:


> If they're concerned about a fence, I can understand. But saying you're too young? Seriously? You'd be eligible to adopt a human baby--no one would say you're too young! Oh well. I'm glad you're trying, and I hope it all works out. It does sound like an older dog, non-jumper might be best.


Thanks! I applied to two other rescues and waiting for them to call me for a phone/visit. Hopefully those interviews go better!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*MudE*

MudE

I have all the respect in the world for rescues and the life saving and selfless work they do and I have great respect for anyone who volunteers to foster! I can see that rescues have their reasons for wanting certain things, but I think it is very rare indeed, that someone only is gone 4 hrs a day and has a fence, much less one that is over 4 ft. My fence is 4 ft. and our dogs have never tried to go over it-I know that there are dogs that do. The way I would solve this is tell them that when the dogs are out there I am ALWAYS out there with them, wqtching them, which is true.

I must say you are probably the exception to the rule for your age, and they should not paint everyone with the same brush. I think it's admirable you are more of a homebody.


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

Karen519 said:


> MudE
> 
> I have all the respect in the world for rescues and the life saving and selfless work they do and I have great respect for anyone who volunteers to foster! I can see that rescues have their reasons for wanting certain things, but I think it is very rare indeed, that someone only is gone 4 hrs a day and has a fence, much less one that is over 4 ft. My fence is 4 ft. and our dogs have never tried to go over it-I know that there are dogs that do. The way I would solve this is tell them that when the dogs are out there I am ALWAYS out there with them, wqtching them, which is true.
> 
> I must say you are probably the exception to the rule for your age, and they should not paint everyone with the same brush. I think it's admirable you are more of a homebody.


Hi Karen, 
Thank you! Yes, I said the same thing about leaving a dog for longer then 4 hours... I always make sure Chloe has been walked, has food and water and come home on my lunch to let her out if I work longer then 6 hours. 

My fence is older and 4 foot but most of my neighbours have the same fence. I am always outside (or in the garage with heater if its cold). I understand and respect that they have their requirements. I applied for two more rescues and my fingers are crossed .


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*MudE*

MudE

So glad you applied at other rescues!


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

mudEpawz said:


> Well... I had my telephone interview today. I think the call could have been better...
> 
> They seemed to like me but they did have some concerns:
> 
> ...


I just sent in my foster application yesterday. After reading this I'm not so sure they'll think I'm a good candidate . I'm only 21, still in college, and move back and forth between a house and an apartment (because of the school commute). At least I put the application out there, best of luck to you!!


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Just remember there are other ways to volunteer with rescue--transports, shelter checks, adoption days, applicant screening, home checks). If a rescue is hesitant to have you foster, perhaps try volunteering in other areas to show that you're not the stereotypical (insert description here). With one group I was able to foster right away though it took a couple of months to be trusted with applicant screening and another it took time for them to get to know me before I was able to do home visits for them.


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

*update*

Some of you may remember that I had adopted a puppy a couple of months ago but then made a heartbreaking decision to return him to the rescue after learning that a close family member was very ill. It still breaks my heart when I think of him. My family situation has improved but it is still unstable. I would love to add a puppy to my household but I know with everything going on, it will be awhile. 



I came across this older (8-9 years old), larger, black dog that is with a rescue but has been looking for a home for over a year. I find myself constantly looking up his profile. My heart just broke for him. He has the sweetest and kindest face, with his little grey whips. I e-mailed the rescue to let them know a bit about me and to see if maybe they might consider me fostering him. They also have a “fostering to adopt” program which I haven’t heard about before, however I think it is a fantastic idea. I will be speaking with the lady tonight. Wish me luck!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I hope it works out for you, you deserve it!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*MudE*



mudEpawz said:


> Some of you may remember that I had adopted a puppy a couple of months ago but then made a heartbreaking decision to return him to the rescue after learning that a close family member was very ill. It still breaks my heart when I think of him. My family situation has improved but it is still unstable. I would love to add a puppy to my household but I know with everything going on, it will be awhile.
> 
> 
> 
> I came across this older (8-9 years old), larger, black dog that is with a rescue but has been looking for a home for over a year. I find myself constantly looking up his profile. My heart just broke for him. He has the sweetest and kindest face, with his little grey whips. I e-mailed the rescue to let them know a bit about me and to see if maybe they might consider me fostering him. They also have a “fostering to adopt” program which I haven’t heard about before, however I think it is a fantastic idea. I will be speaking with the lady tonight. Wish me luck!


Oh, how wonderful it would be for you to foster and possibly adopt this sweet boy. Let us know what happends!!


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Good luck! Bless your heart for opening your home to fostering an older, black dog who has been passed over for far too long. They have such a tough time getting adopted.
Praying it works out for you.


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

Kind of disappointing. I called a couple times the number that was provided, no answer, no voice message and it just kept ringing. Im thinking it was maybe just miscommunication? I sent the lady an e-mail to let her know that I tried calling, I hope she gets back to me.


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

I know they are all volunteers, so I understand that they are busy with their own lives and their dogs. I hope it was just miscommunication


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Hang in there! Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

That's awesome!! \

Ya, I've had a hard time letting the boys and girls we've fostered go. But, knowing they're going to be 'living the life of Reilly' with new families who'll dote over them and treat them like princes and princesses makes it easier.

God bless you!


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

Thank you!!! This would be my first foster and Im not going to lie, I want him to be a failed foster. 

I guess it doesn't help that I have the patience of a goldfish hahaha! If I had it my way, that sweet olde boy would here already.


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

I got an email on monday saying that she was busy with the rescue when I called. No news or calls yet. Im waiting not so patiently


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

3 months is a bit long to wait for a response. Kudos to you for hanging in there.


----------

